# Survival Game



## mGNelly (6. August 2016)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe noch nie ein survival Game gespielt aber hätte eigentlich mal Bock drauf. Nach etwas Recherche bin ich eigentlich nur auf dayz und h1z1 gestoßen. Gibt es noch andere nennenswerte Games? Und welches kann man einem Neuling empfehlen oder wo liegen die vor- und Nachteile. Mir ist besonders die online Komponente wichtig, also kein offline Zombie Game!

Gruß


----------



## Torsley (6. August 2016)

ark survival evolved wäre zb als alternative zu nennen und es ist nicht im Zombie bereich angesiedelt.


----------



## Oromis16 (6. August 2016)

Zum kostenlos testen wären Stranded 2 + Extension Mod auch ganz nett, ist grafisch zwar wirklich nicht mehr auf der Höhe - und manche Grafikkarten mögens nicht - aber probieren kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## mGNelly (11. August 2016)

Mir geht es eher darum die bessere Wahl zwischen h1z1 und dayz zu treffen, wenn man vor allem alleine zocken will. Was bei beiden Spielen die vor- und Nachteile sind.


----------



## TF0dekU (20. September 2016)

Bei H1Z1 wird meistens King of the Kill gespielt. Sowas wie ne Battle Royale / The Hunger Games Variante..
Ich weiss nicht ob das Survival von H1Z1 noch gross gespielt wird.

DayZ befindet sich schon seit Jahren im Early Access und wird wohl nie fertig..
Da gab es auch ein riesen Debakel mit dem Entwickler Dean Hall.
Es gibt richtige DieHard-Fans die zu DayZ halten, aber auch richtige Hater, was immer wieder für Diskussionsstoff sorgt.
Ich weiss nicht wie der momentane Stand von DayZ ist, da ich es bestimmt schon 1 - 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt habe.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist entweder Hurtworld oder ARK: Survival Evolved.
Gefielen mir eigentlich beide ziemlich gut. Wobei es darum nur wirklich um meinen persönlichen Geschmack geht.
Ich will auf keinen Fall eine Diskussion oder ähnliches anfachen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Miscreated - Wie DayZ bloß in hübsch. Achtung: Keine Ahnung wie die Spielerzahl ist.

7 Days to Die - Mischung aus DayZ und Minecraft (sehr zu empfehlen)

Rust - Standartsurvivalkost allerdings mit "gewöhnungsbedürftiger" Community

Hurtworld - Wie Rust nur in Comicgrafik gehalten (Spielerzahl nicht bekannt)

oder halt 

ARK - Dino Survival mit extrem viel Content (der auch immer wieder nachgereicht wird) ((sehr zu empfehlen))


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Es gibt noch andere  Survivalgames die nicht in der 3rd Person Perspektive gespielt werden:

How to Survive 2 - aus der Vogelperspektive

Dont Starve - Seitenansicht aber die Map ist von oben 

Darkest Dungeon - auch sowas ähnliches wie ein Survivalgame aber sehr schwer


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Oktober 2016)

Kann dir "The Long Dark" nur empfehlen! Und als großer Zombiefan bin ich sehr, sehr angetan mal keine Zombies im Spiel zu haben.


----------



## easycheeseman (17. Januar 2017)

The Forest ist auch klasse, gibt's bei Steam. Ist im Moment noch Alpha aber wirklich cool und grafisch sehr schön. Läuft auch auf 4k wirklich gut


----------

